# Another South African " WHITE " Farmer/Land Owner KILLED By Masked Men...!



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

https://citizen.co.za/news/south-africa/crime/2138475/well-known-stellenbosch-wine-farmer-killed-in-farm-attack/


Crime 3.6.2019 10:22 am
* Well-known Stellenbosch wine farmer killed in farm attack*
*




*

* Stefan Smit was shot and killed at his house on Louisenhof wine farm outside Stellenbosch on Sunday night. *
*Wine farmer Stefan Smit, who owned Louisenhof outside Stellenbosch in the Western Cape, has been shot and killed in a farm invasion.*


*According to News24, armed suspects entered Smit’s home, and it is believed that robbery was not the motive behind the brutal killing.*


*




*
*The late Stefan Smit. Image: Twitter*


*Smit’s farm was in the news last year after hundreds of nearby residents built informal shacks on the property. Smit received a number of threats and was forced to beef up security measures on the property after he vehemently resisted the illegal land occupation.*


*It is further reported that, according to chairperson of the Stellenbosch agriculture union Piet Carinus, Smit was in the process of negotiating to sell some land to the Stellenbosch municipality at market-related prices. This as land grabbers continue to erect shacks on the Louisenhof property.*


*Updates to follow as more information is made available.*


*(Compiled by Nica Schreuder)*


*For more news your way, download The Citizen’s app for iOS and Android.*


*AddThis Sharing Buttons*
*Share to Facebook1.4KShare to TwitterShare to WhatsAppShare to Email*



*Related Stories*

* DNA links alleged attacker to Hankey farm attack rape  30.5.2019 *

* Victims of horror farm attack still plan to marry in style  30.5.2019 *

* Brutal farm attack shocks Georges Valley community  27.5.2019 *


*All you Liberals on this site need to WAKE up !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

*JodiAnne* Retweeted
  *JodiAnne*‏ @*JodiSAnne* 14h14 hours ago


Replying to @*kalahari2* @*BrianAdams52* and



We need to talk about the fact that the @*SAHRCommission* doesn’t find EFF’s Julius Malema’s divisive rhetoric regarding farm land invasions, cutting the throat of whiteness, singing kill the Boer songs & anti #*Stellenbosch* mafia threats as #*HateSpeech*. What then is #*HateCrime*?

3 replies    9 retweets    16 likes





*There is the TRUTH above ..straight from a Native South African....*
*Racism and Criminal GREED on a scale we have not witnessed in*
*ages is what is driving the followers of the EFF and Julius Malema..!!!!!*

*ALL OUT WAR IS COMING TO SOUTH AFRICA !*
*THAT IS THE ONLY WAY THIS MATTER WILL
BE RESOLVED......!!*

*The EFF is leading a whole lot of people to the slaughter !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2019)

*This was posted by " Julius Malema " just hours ago..!*
*NO COMPASSION, JUST MORE HOSTILITY !*

 *Julius Sello Malema*‏Verified account @*Julius_S_Malema*


Indeed African child 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















*Anyone who cannot see what he's doing is complicit to the problem !*


----------



## seuss (Jun 4, 2019)

Just curious...
Have you been to SA?
Have you seen the way a lot of the black population lives there?
Do you know what a shanty town is?

Things are still way out of balance there,  because they are not that far removed from the apartheid era. Do you know what apartheid was?

Any actual native of any land will always hold the desire to remove an occupying oppressor if one exists. It’s not a huge stretch to imagine the true natives viewpoint. I guess that’s why you call for all out war , because  genocide would be the only way to end that part of human nature.

It’s  a messed up situation...started long ago, through far worse brutality. That part absolutely doesn’t matter though I guess.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

QUOTE="seuss, post: 268232, member: 2353"

Just curious...
*I'll bet you are, it appears ALL of the Liberal posters on this forum*
*including your " New " arrival like to live outside the realm of the *
*TRUTH...The context of my post is information that the MSM will*
*NOT deliver to the general AMERICAN public....The TRUTH hurts*
*at times, but it's the TRUTH...!*

Have you been to SA?
*Have YOU been to the Moon..NO !*
*But others have and they delivered the facts for us ( Inhabitants of Earth )*
*to decipher and digest.*
*Yes I've had hundreds of conversations from BOTH sides of the spectrum*
*and the general consensus is the current outspoken majority are DOING exactly*
*what was done under Apartheid ! ( Identity Politics to satisfy ones Monetary GREED ! )*


Have you seen the way a lot of the black population lives there?
*Sure have....it's disgusting isn't it !*

Do you know what a shanty town is?
*Sure do..! *
*Right here in Downtown LA ! Same situation !*
*Right across the Southern Border ! Same situation !*
*I'm glad you realize " Part " of the problem.*


Things are still way out of balance there,
*Identity Politics and Monetary GREED !*



because they are not that far removed from the
apartheid era. Do you know what apartheid was ? ***
** Ignorance...You've stepped VERY close to the line *
*by presenting your post in the manner you have !*


Any actual native of any land will always hold the desire to remove
an occupying oppressor if one exists.
*What is an " Actual " native of the land...*
*Are you and I " Natives " of this Continent ...Well are we...I was born *
*here ..my ancestors have long lived here...I consider myself a Native. *
*If you want to pick flyspecks out of the soup...*
*Do the non indigenous humans who NOW reside in the South African *
*region become Native to the region because their fore fathers traveled *
*south by Land and Sea to cultivate the uninhabited land and become *
*prosperous. Yes !*
*Do the indigenous humans who traveled south to work the land become*
*" Natives "....Yes !*
*I'm well aware of the " Boer " Wars and the consequences that resulted.*
*Isn't that the same as this continent NA...? Europeans, English, along with many others..!*
*Isn't that the same as the Mexico Region...? Spanish, German, Portuguese Etc...!*
*Isn't that the same as South America...? Spanish and many others...!*




It’s not a huge stretch to imagine the true natives viewpoint.
*Which " TRUE " Natives...Hmmmm..!*
*They all are in my eyes.*


I guess that’s why you call for all out war , because  genocide
would be the only way to end that part of human nature.
*I did NOT call for ALL out War....*
*I stated a FACT of where this is heading.*
*You know !*
*( Who is Calling for ALL out War. *
*If you Know the region as you've so subtly implied ! )*
*How many times have the Farmers come to the table for compromise*
*and been met with disdain,  hatred, and direct threats to their way of life and *
*families....DO YOU KNOW ???????*
*Julius Malema and the EFF are at the Forefront of these disturbing issues as of late !*




It’s  a messed up situation...started long ago,
through far worse brutality.
That part absolutely doesn’t matter though I guess.
*So let's get something straight here....*
*A. Far worse brutality before..*
*B. Disgusting Brutality NOW ...*

*In your presented premise " Two wrongs make it Right ! "*

/QUOTE
*Dr Suess :*
*You came on this section of the Forum itching to " Set me Straight " didn't you !*
*As I've stated to other " Bleeding Heart " Liberals ...Get your facts straight...*

*Yes I identified the melanin content of the " Farmer/Farmers " didn't I...*
*I didn't need to for the " Perpetrators " because Julius Malema has DONE that*
*for YOU....Just today he laughed off the notion of STOPPING the genocide*
*of the Farmers...*
*The TRUTH is Julius Malema wants a WAR and and it WILL happen unless*
*he does a COMPLETE 180 and realizes HE IS CULTIVATING THE WAR !*

*I suggest YOU do some research and " SEE " what is really happening *
*in SA....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 4, 2019)

My dear Seuss: I’m afraid rational discourse is not within the skill set of the nimrod that started this useless thread.  numbnuts, he’s known as, has no common sense and less manners. More ape than man, the nutters here indulge him by refusing to call his nonsensical rants. 

Sadly, he chose to steal my long standing forum moniker, but stupidly forgot to capitalize it.  He’s devoid of grammar and spelling skills as well. 

I’ll wager 200 quatloos the imbecile will respond to this post with a combination of ill-timed insults and a simian rectal image.  It’s all he knows, sadly.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

*Bob....Think before you post/project.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)

https://www.thesouthafrican.com/offbeat-news/julius-malema-farm-murders-reaction/


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2019)

*Not a Person, but the EFF as an entity is looking to stewardship the *
*town of Tshwane by assuming the Mayorship.....!*
*The EFF is not asking, requesting or engaging in talks..!*
*They are Demanding the Mayorship !*
*Once they get a " Proper " foothold in Politics......their whispers*
*will become shouting from the podiums with directives to *
*follow thru with there disgusting poltics....*


https://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/no-decision-yet-on-effs-demand-for-tshwane-mayorship-20190605


----------

